# What breed are these birds?



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

I have these two birds, what breed are they?

My guess is that they are homers (atleast predominantly)


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry i posted the same pic twice, this is the other bird.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The missing picture. To write and post messages from the phone is such a hassle.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks more like South Indian tipplers,which is a popular breed in Tamilnadu,Kerala etc.In North,they are called "Madrasi",this name may not be known to the local flying fanciers in South India,as we have our own names to various strains of these and the name varies according to the color and the local names are in Tamil,Malayalam & mix of both languages etc as both states have huge number of fanciers and a number of registered clubs conducting competitions every year.June,July, the monsoon months are when flying competitions are held in Kerala.These breeds are expected to fly for atleast 13+ hours continuously over the roof top in the rain season of June,July


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

You mean these are tumblers? I let them out once and they returned after flying around our house. They were perched opp our rooftop for quite sometime but returned eventually. I never saw them tumble. How can figure out if these are indeed tumblers?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Not Tumblers,Tumblers tumble or do acrobatic rotations in the Air.Tipplers are a breed,which are expected to fly for long duration of hours ,its kind of an endurance breed .Tipplers don't Tumble in Air.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What a beautiful mottle grizzle bird sitting right there in the first pic. And the bird in second pic is beautiful too.
These look like homers to me. One thing you can do to check is that the highflyers are half of the homers in terms of weight. The body is also different. Homers have bulkier bodies. HFs are lean. I have seen some gola+homer mixes look like these birds.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

The first bird seems to fit more into the tippler category. 
Dr.Boney, thanks, i've learnt a new term today -Tipplers. 
The second one has just started flying recently. 
They are a pair and mated on several occasions but neither have they built a serious nest nor laid any eggs though they sit in the box for most part of the day. Its been quite some time and if they don't lay I plan to pair the cock with another single hen with me. The second one was a recluse and has recently started to show its presence more.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello Dr.Boney!
PLEASE DON'T think I'm ARGUING with you or OFFENDING your knowledge about pigeons. I just want you to share what you know about MADRASI pigeons. The above pics doesnot look like madrasi or are they? Madrasi have long roundish big wattles with elongated nostrils and their head is squarish in shape,not forehead but the whole head. Is it a different strain of madrasi pigeons in Ananths' photos?.
As far as I can tell about madrasi highflyers is that they look like this...








Now, to anyone around the world these would look like homers but I wanna say appearance are deceptive. These are Highflyers and can fly for upto 12-20 hours non-stop. The best thing about them which Ive heard is that FALCON CANNOT CATCH THEM no matter how hard he tries. Older and regular members know it that I've a BIG,MASSIVE and HUGE FALCON PROBLEM. I've spent handsome bucks on Madrasi HFs but was unable to buy birds of their well-known reputation. You might know they're popular in north but cross breeding is always a problem as people try to invent their own sub-breeds according to their own taste.
So Dr.Boney please share your insights on Madrasi pigeons so that I can buy better madrasi HFs next time. I shall be grateful to you.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Jass the one in my first pic looks a lot the ones you've posted. This could be a cross bred one - madarasi + homer or something ordinary. I let him out thrice and he always came back even when he didn't have a mate. He is named Bishop.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.
For how much time can he flies?
Does he fly low or high?
Does he fly in group or prefer to fly alone?
When he lands,does he land by dive bombing or fly around the loft in circles for many mins and then lands on a high spot?
Does he flies in circles around loft or flies in long routes?
Can you post a pic of him sitting next to a pure homer in side pose for size comparison?
Thanks


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

I let him out for an hour or so. He flew around my loft in circles at a good speed in short bursts, not too high and landed on high spots in neighbouring buildings. I thought i had lost him too but he always came back and could find the way in through the opening in the net where i had parted it. I don't have any homers but i will post a pic of him. He's a big fella. Jass you are a real observer.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Ananth...

I remember you asking for what to see in a bird to tell the difference between breeds. Infact you were asking how can you tell a pigeon to be a tumbler,in your other thread?
So if you would like to know, you need to observe the physical characteristics,shape and structure of the body, length of the beak,tail and wings,feet,eyes ceres,color etc even the color of the nails on his feet to try to find out what bloodline.
So a little exercise for you,heeee!;p
Look at this pic








(Pics will be deleted if owner objects)
These are madrasi pigeons. Look at the body shape and other characteristics closely and compare it with the pic of pigeon you've posted.

I will also post a link to a video where they tell about flying habits of Madrasi pigeons and compare it with those your bird have.
For me your bird is a homer cross with highflyer(not madrasi HF)


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Jass, this is really helpful. I have to practically try this. Thank you.


----------

